# Jon Stewart leaving The Daily Show later this year.



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

He announced it at today's taping.

http://www.avclub.com/article/jon-stewart-says-hes-leaving-daily-show-215070

And the Comedy Central Twitter account has confirmed:


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh, Man!

Well we got to enjoy while he lasted.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Bummer, but I can understand. I'll miss him and, most likely, drop the show (assuming it continues) at that point. He's smart and funny - one of my favorite combinations of qualities in a person. I wish him well. He's so massively talented. He will be fine. Of that I'm convinced.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It will be very, very difficult to replace Jon, as was recently vividly proven when Steven Colbert left his show. John Oliver could do it, but he's over at HBO now.

I wonder what Stewart plans to do after he leaves the show. Go back to MTV and re-launch the Jon Stewart Show?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> It will be very, very difficult to replace Jon, as was recently vividly proven when Steven Colbert left his show.
> 
> I wonder what Stewart plans to do after he leaves the show. Go back to MTV and re-launch the Jon Stewart Show?


I hear there's a job opening up soon at 6:30 p.m. on NBC.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

NBC was seriously considering Jon Stewart to replace David Gregory on Meet the Press. THAT would have been a way different Sunday show.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey, if NBC is going to do fake news every night, they could do a lot worse.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am sure its a grind and he probably enjoyed the break directing the movie. I just have to believe he has something bigger in the wind.

Let's see:

Showtime may want to go after HBO's turf as well in this area.
More directing
Sunday morning
6:30Pm
Maybe Fox wants to do a 11:00PM show


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well crap. I already lost Colbert and now Stewart too. These were/are two of my favorite shows. The Nightly Show is OK, but I could easily take it or leave it. TDS is what I watch every night (mon-thurs) before bed. 

I would continue to watch if John Oliver took over. I think he did a great job over the summer a couple years ago and does a good job on HBO. I don't think Jason Jones did a very good job when he filled in, so I hope they don't pick him. In fact I'm not sure any of the existing regulars would do a good job in the big chair.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

/ sad face


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Well crap. I already lost Colbert and now Stewart too. These were/are two of my favorite shows. The Nightly Show is OK, but I could easily take it or leave it. TDS is what I watch every night (mon-thurs) before bed.
> 
> I would continue to watch if John Oliver took over. I think he did a great job over the summer a couple years ago and does a good job on HBO. I don't think Jason Jones did a very good job when he filled in, so I hope they don't pick him. In fact I'm not sure any of the existing regulars would do a good job in the big chair.


Samantha Bee could be good.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aindik said:


> Samantha Bee could be good.


I'm not a fan. I'm sure she's just playing a character on the show, but I couldn't see that character being the anchor and having her transition to herself may not play well.

What about Daniel Tosh or maybe Loui CK? I could see them both doing a good job. But I'm not sure if they are really political, and this is really a political show more then a News show.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I can imagine the same anguished question being asked in the Viacom offices.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not a fan. I'm sure she's just playing a character on the show, but I couldn't see that character being the anchor and having her transition to herself may not play well.
> 
> What about Daniel Tosh or maybe Loui CK? I could see them both doing a good job. But I'm not sure if they are really political, and this is really a political show more then a News show.


Louis CK is too big to do it, I think.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Who owns all of the TDS IP? I keep hearing that Stewart has setup a well oiled machine at TDS so it seems like they should be able to plug in someone else.

Perhaps Wilmore can switch formats and do the TDS instead of TNS.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

logic88 said:


> Who owns all of the TDS IP? I keep hearing that Stewart has setup a well oiled machine at TDS so it seems like they should be able to plug in someone else.
> 
> Perhaps Wilmore can switch formats and do the TDS instead of TNS.


The Daily Show existed at Comedy Central before Jon Stewart began hosting it, and the press release Comedy Central sent out said The Daily Show will continue for many years to come. So, safe to say Comedy Central / Viacom owns the name of the show.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Not looking forward to the 2016 election without Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert to make sense of it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

CraigK said:


> Not looking forward to the 2016 election without Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert to make sense of it.


Colbert will still be on the air. Though maybe not talking too much about the election.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Crazy speculation time: This news and the Brian Williams suspension story are linked.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

aindik said:


> The Daily Show existed at Comedy Central before Jon Stewart began hosting it, and the press release Comedy Central sent out said The Daily Show will continue for many years to come. So, safe to say Comedy Central / Viacom owns the name of the show.


Ah, that's right. I totally wiped the existence of Craig Kilborn from memory. 

Edit: I think any of the old timers would be interesting choices as a replacement. Sam Bee, Jason Jones, or Aasif Mandvi.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Fox News is howling with happiness.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That's disappointing news. And the timing is odd given that several late-night positions just switched and got filled, so if he was interested in one of those, it seems he waited a little too long.

Hopefully he's just decided that he's put away some money and doesn't need the daily grind any longer and will just relax and do some projects at his leisure.

As for who replaces him at TDS? John Oliver would be fantastic, but I actually like the format of his new show better, as he gets to be more in depth with his topics. I don't think any of the current correspondents would really be able to do a good job. I'm sure there are dozens of comedians out there who are bright and politically-savvy enough to do this, but I'm not sure who they are off the top of my head.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I wonder what Stewart plans to do after he leaves the show ...


I hear he's being groomed to take over for Larry Sanders.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Prediction: Elizabeth Warren for President, with running mate Jon Stewart.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Maybe Fox wants to do a 11:00PM show


I'm sure they might. Unfortunately, they don't own the slot (or anything in late night). They'd need the affiliates to agree to cede the slot back to the network.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I am seriously bummed by this news. At first I didn't believe it, but found it confirmed, so now I'm just sad.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Colbert will be bumped to 12:30 when he and Corden tank; Stewart will take over at 11:30, reuniting Stewart and Colbert back-to-back.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aindik said:


> Louis CK is too big to do it, I think.


Hmm. I think TDS and John Stewart are bigger than Louis CK.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

@CraigyFerg. There had already been rumors about him launching a 30 minute variety/talk show right before prime time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm. I think TDS and John Stewart are bigger than Louis CK.


I think the point was that Louis CK has his own deal already with FX that gives him unprecedented flexibility and between that and his touring, he's not likely to want to be tied down to a daily TV gig. He's not an up-and-comer that would need the TDS gig to make himself a household name.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Bring back Craig Killborune!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aindik said:


> The Daily Show existed at Comedy Central before Jon Stewart began hosting it,


Though it was a WAY WAY different show back then. I've used this analogy before, but they used to do much more making fun of 20/20 and 60 minutes type shows... Basically long segments, many non-news/non-political. Even when they do "long" segments nowadays, they're usually news/politically oriented.

(Don't get me wrong -- long long ago, I remember I used to watch the "Weekend Update"-ish segment, and sometimes/often fast forward through the long segments.)

Wow, I guess the only part of Craig's time at the helm was Moment of Zen. (I did love 5 questions though, and when Jon started, he did 5 then 4 ... to one and then retired that bit.)


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Saw this tweet by Piers Morgan. Way to stay classy, Piers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565297300344680448
"Jon Stewart quitting? Good timing. He was beginning to be eclipsed by John Oliver. This way, he can leave on a high.
 Piers Morgan (@piersmorgan) February 10, 2015"


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Tacky, Piers. 

I'm really sad about him leaving.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Without Stewart the 2016 Presidential Election will be nowhere near as entertaining.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah this is gonna suck! No matter who replaces him it wont be the same.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bill Cosby will be available.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Fox News is howling with happiness.


This. :up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

You know who would be a great replacement for Jon?

Brian Williams. 

(said half jokingly... he actually WOULD be amazing on the Daily Show, if he were to leave NBC permanently, and Comedy Central wanted to pay him.)


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

aindik said:


> Hey, if NBC is going to do fake news every night, they could do a lot worse.


*laughs*


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I wonder where the kids will get their news from once he leaves.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Reddit probably


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I've definitely not been feeling the same love for TDS. I'm not sure if it's just my tastes changing or if the quality of the show tanked. I've always hated the interview segment, but the show used to be LOL funny. It seems like for a year or two now, it's just not very amusing to me.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Without Stewart the 2016 Presidential Election will be nowhere near as entertaining.


Unless, you know, he's running for office in it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Bill Cosby will be available.


Jay Leno too.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

aindik said:


> Unless, you know, he's running for office in it.


I can't imagine he would. And if he did, I can't imagine he'd win. And what votes he did get would take away from whomever the Democratic candidate might be and would likely guarantee a Republican victory, and I can't imagine that he'd be ok with that.

Jon is a smart man. He can make that calculation as easily as I can. He's not running for President.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I can't imagine he would. And if he did, I can't imagine he'd win. And what votes he did get would take away from whomever the Democratic candidate might be and would likely guarantee a Republican victory, and I can't imagine that he'd be ok with that.
> 
> Jon is a smart man. He can make that calculation as easily as I can. He's not running for President.


I saw a suggestion for him as an out of the box Vice Presidential running mate on the Democratic ticket. He wouldn't run as an independent, I agree.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Oh, I love this tweet from Arbys!



Arby's said:


> Jon, feel free to reach out to us at [email protected].


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe he can do a few guest correspondent bits!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> It will be very, very difficult to replace Jon, as was recently vividly proven when Steven Colbert left his show. John Oliver could do it, but he's over at HBO now.


I'm certain Oliver will be asked. I hope he stays with Last Week Tonight, it's a far better gig. I don't even have HBO, but I enjoy the snippets from LWT via YouTube. When HBO launches their subscription on-demand service, LWT will be a decent reason continue subscribing beyond the GoT season.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I think the perfect comedian to step in to replace Jon Stewart would be Joel McHale.
Would love to see that happen.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just can't think of anyone main stream that would really replace Jon. So they're either going to have to pick up an unknown and see what he's got or they're going to have to take the show in a new direction. They did that when they hired Jon in place of Craig Kilborn, but I think that was a change for the better. Not so sure changing the current format is going to fly with the existing audience.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> I'm certain Oliver will be asked. I hope he stays with Last Week Tonight, it's a far better gig. I don't even have HBO, but I enjoy the snippets from LWT via YouTube. When HBO launches their subscription on-demand service, LWT will be a decent reason continue subscribing beyond the GoT season.


I would not expect him to take it. He is well established now. TDS is a grind and LWT tonight weekly with decent breaks. He also does not have to worry about ad supported headaches.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Ereth said:


> Without Stewart the 2016 Presidential Election will be nowhere near as entertaining.


Unless he is in it! Think about it. Colbert leaves......now Stewart. Perfect set up for a Stewart - Colbert ticket in 2016.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Oh, I love this tweet from Arbys!


What's the story with the Arby's putdowns anyway?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> I saw a suggestion for him as an out of the box Vice Presidential running mate on the Democratic ticket. He wouldn't run as an independent, I agree.


I don't see him running. I'm sure there's all kinds of speculation, but that's all it is, speculation. Why would he want to go through the pressure of running? I equate this with someone like John Gruden or Bill Cowher. They have sweet jobs analyzing football, why go through the grind of coaching?

I'll miss Jon. I'll probably go back to watching Seinfeld reruns at 11.

So now Jon Oliver kind of gets screwed twice (although I don't know how his HBO show is doing, I do enjoy it, but it's not as influential as a gig on TDS or the Colbert Report would have been).

Thinking about it, I think Brian Williams would be a good replacement, as he has the dry sense of humor to pull it off. The current cast, I don't see anyone good enough. Maybe Rob Riggle, former cast member?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

inaka said:


> I think the perfect comedian to step in to replace Jon Stewart would be Joel McHale.
> Would love to see that happen.


Excellent choice. He could pull it off for sure.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the point was that Louis CK has his own deal already with FX that gives him unprecedented flexibility and between that and his touring, he's not likely to want to be tied down to a daily TV gig. He's not an up-and-comer that would need the TDS gig to make himself a household name.


Looked at that way, it makes sense.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I just can't think of anyone main stream that would really replace Jon. So they're either going to have to pick up an unknown and see what he's got or they're going to have to take the show in a new direction. They did that when they hired Jon in place of Craig Kilborn, but I think that was a change for the better. Not so sure changing the current format is going to fly with the existing audience.


I am seeing strange things in this thread. Jon Stewart was far from an unknown when he was tabbed for TDC. He was a pretty well known comic.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

How about this guy:

[media]https://tvskriften.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/the-newsroom-m-net.jpg[/media]


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> How about this guy:
> 
> [media]https://tvskriften.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/the-newsroom-m-net.jpg[/media]


A mission to civilize!

Wouldn't be the same unless you could Sorkin-ize the monologs.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I am seeing strange things in this thread. Jon Stewart was far from an unknown when he was tabbed for TDC. He was a pretty well known comic.


That said, his primary television experience was "The Jon Stewart Show," which was canceled after a half season. In terms of television, he was a relative unknown.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> That said, his primary television experience was "The Jon Stewart Show," which was canceled after a half season. In terms of television, he was a relative unknown.


I was a fan of his on "Short Attention Span Theater" on the early version of Comedy Central (just after the merger with The Comedy Channel and Ha!, if I remember correctly), a show where he and a female co-host basically showed short clips of comedy routines with some light banter in between.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1gy0p_jon-stewart-1991-sast_people


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

logic88 said:


> What's the story with the Arby's putdowns anyway?


Ok, I was curious enough to look it up and there's a theory floating around is that it's a weird ad campaign by Arby's.

http://www.ibtimes.com/jon-stewarts...tising-either-way-sandwich-chain-wins-1560858


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

My vote for a new host is comedian Paul F. Tompkins.

I know Comedy Central knows who he is, because I went to a pilot taping he did for them a couple years ago (for the time slot that eventually went to "@midnight").

And he's currently hosting a show on the Fusion network called "No, You Shut Up," which has vague similarities to "The Daily Show."


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Huh. Jamelle Bouie of Slate isn't a fan either.

"Why Jon Stewart Was Bad for the Liberals Who Loved Him
He was hilarious, but I am glad to see him go."

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...m_the_daily_show_he_was_bad_for_liberals.html


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Beryl said:


> Tacky, Piers.
> 
> I'm really sad about him leaving.


I agree it's tacky, but he is right. John Oliver's show is a lot better, and you leave a much better legacy if you leave before the death slump.

Just look at how many LWT segments have gone viral. Now compare that to The Daily Show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ebockelman said:


> Just look at how many LWT segments have gone viral. Now compare that to The Daily Show.


Part of that may be the more limited availability of LWT compared to The Daily Show. The clips may be watched online then forwarded just because many people don't have HBO.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if they did a dual host deal with Samantha Bee and Jason Jones.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they did a dual host deal with Samantha Bee and Jason Jones.


I thought about that, but really, I don't think they can carry a whole show. It would kind of remind me of the days after Chevy Chase left SNL and Jane Curtain and Dan Ackroyd shared anchor of Weekend Update. But they were much more talented.

A local DJ here had Tom Green on as a guest this morning and was trying to push him

How about Dennis Miller? Although his political bent is more right wing than Stewart, he's still really good at the sort of thing JS does. Another thought is Chris Hardwick, who does the show at midnight and might appeal to the millennial crowd.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

LoadStar said:


> Part of that may be the more limited availability of LWT compared to The Daily Show. The clips may be watched online then forwarded just because many people don't have HBO.


Exactly. I no longer subscribe to any premium channels so LWT, though excellent (as I've seen via magical means) does not compare for me.

It irks me when people expect shows on non-premium channels to be as good as or better than those on premium channels. Piers should know better.

Is TDS available online to non-cable or satellite subscribers?


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Beryl said:


> Is TDS available online to non-cable or satellite subscribers?


Hulu Plus carries CC shows like TDS and South Park. Next-day availability for TDS w/inserted advertising.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Also, the CC website and app.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Plus Yahoo Screen, which is a thing.


----------



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I've definitely not been feeling the same love for TDS. I'm not sure if it's just my tastes changing or if the quality of the show tanked. I've always hated the interview segment, but the show used to be LOL funny. It seems like for a year or two now, it's just not very amusing to me.


agreed. the show has gone downhill for me, but also not sure if my hitting the magical demo of 35+ instantly changed my outlook. i think it started with the hiring of olivia munn, a serious wtf moment for me (couldnt stand her from attack of the show). and then the cycling of correspondents in and out the revolving door and now the correspondents seem to rarely even be on. where's my tampa boy aasif (on screen, i think they still write)? jessica doesnt do it for me, though jordan is growing on me. enjoyed larry on tds but his new show makes me cringe.

i also agree with something i saw on twitter that jon and colbert kinda ruined satire, being semi-critical and all but still not being full on critical to play it safe enough to not alienate anyone too much.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Another thought is Chris Hardwick, who does the show at midnight and might appeal to the millennial crowd.


I was thinking that too, but I think the @midnight show does well enough that they wouldn't want to can it just to move him over to TDS. Same with Daniel Tosh who I mentioned earlier. Tosh.0 is too popular, they wouldn't scrap it to move him over to TDS either.

Denis Miller would be a total no go. The TDS audience is mostly young liberals and he has dirfted over to the hard right in recent years. He'd lose the audience and kill off the show in a matter of weeks.

I think they need to go with someone relatively young (30-40) who has the same centrist/liberal politics as Jon and Colbert if they want the show to survive.

P.S. I just realized that I've been watching TDS since I was in high school, and I'm now 36. I started watching a little before Jon took over and I remember when Kilborne left I read an article in Maxim about "funny man Jon Stewart" taking over and at that point I'd never even heard of him.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

ebockelman said:


> I agree it's tacky, but he is right. John Oliver's show is a lot better, and you leave a much better legacy if you leave before the death slump.
> 
> Just look at how many LWT segments have gone viral. Now compare that to The Daily Show.


I think part of it is also that LWT does deeper dives into a subject. Originally LWT was sort of a clone of TDS but they found that their longer segments got more traction so they pivoted.

LWT is OK. His takes on various subjects are very one dimensional but entertaining so I continue to watch.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

How about Penn Gillette? (semi-serious suggestion)


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Jillette is way too anti-establishment for even TDS. He used to have a vlog on Revision 3 called Penn Point where he tried to talk about entertainment & current events - it was awful.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

> There have been times, both on and off The Daily Show, that Jon Stewart has felt like the voice of America's silent, reasonable majority. Others, he's been a step ahead of us all. Here are a few of his finest moments of leadership.


http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/02/11/7-moments-when-jon-stewart-led-america.html


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I was thinking that too, but I think the @midnight show does well enough that they wouldn't want to can it just to move him over to TDS. Same with Daniel Tosh who I mentioned earlier. Tosh.0 is too popular, they wouldn't scrap it to move him over to TDS either.


There's no way Tosh would get the gig, he's got way too many issues and baggage and he's not anchor material. (personally I don't like him at all.. he strikes me as an arrogant juvenile pr*ck)

Jon Stewart was so good because he was an everyman, I suspect that will be hard to replace.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Another thing about Jon was that he had a way of being very respectful to the other side during the interview and somehow destroying them with a warm "lovely" smile at the same time. Most other people seem to get into the yelling match sort of interview.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Saturn_V said:


> I think Jillette is way too anti-establishment for even TDS. He used to have a vlog on Revision 3 called Penn Point where he tried to talk about entertainment & current events - it was awful.


I don't think so. I just thought that the ad they had in it was a significant portion of the length of the show! (a couple minutes of show at most)

Joel McHale said today he's "not smart enough" for The Daily Show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I think Jon has senioritis. Looks like he decided to take the night off tonight. TiVo guide doesn't even say The Daily Show, it says "To Be Announced".

I'll miss Jon when he goes. I don't see how TDS can survive since Jon is basically TDS these days.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow, 538 usually has some pretty good articles but this one about Stewart leaving is terrible.

"I don't watch TDS so I don't understand what the big deal is since the show pulls in such low ratings."

http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-overhyped-reaction-to-jon-stewart-leaving/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> There's no way Tosh would get the gig, he's got way too many issues and baggage and he's not anchor material. (personally I don't like him at all.. he strikes me as an arrogant juvenile pr*ck)


It's hard to tell how much of that is just an act for his show. But I'm not sure he'd be a good choice either, just trying to think of someone who might fit the demo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think if you wanted to maintain the current feel of the show, Chris Hardwick is exactly the right type of presenter that you'd want. 

Perhaps move Chris up to the Daily Show, then replace him on @Midnight with someone like Wil Wheaton, or perhaps Joel McHale?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

logic88 said:


> Saw this tweet by Piers Morgan. Way to stay classy, Piers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565297300344680448
> ...


A congratulations with a creamy insult inside. Nice.

Gosh, that reminds me of someone. For the life of me I can't remember who...


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

One thing that was unique about Jon is that he truly seemed informed about the topics and guests. I get the impression he actually reads the books of his guests. I don't get that impression from most other hosts. That's why he was such a good interviewer. He actually knew the subject and was able to ask relevant and interesting questions. 

I'm sure they could get another host who could do skits and riff on news stories, but it's going to be tough to find one who also is deeply interested in politics, reads books/newspaper out of actual interest rather than show prep, etc.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

warrenn said:


> I'm sure they could get another host who could do skits and riff on news stories, but it's going to be tough to find one who also is deeply interested in politics, reads books/newspaper out of actual interest rather than show prep, etc.


you summed it up nicely, and on point.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

warrenn said:


> One thing that was unique about Jon is that he truly seemed informed about the topics and guests. I get the impression he actually reads the books of his guests. I don't get that impression from most other hosts. That's why he was such a good interviewer. He actually knew the subject and was able to ask relevant and interesting questions.
> 
> I'm sure they could get another host who could do skits and riff on news stories, but it's going to be tough to find one who also is deeply interested in politics, reads books/newspaper out of actual interest rather than show prep, etc.


Along those lines, I saw something on Twitter where they said the big loser in all of this will be book publishers, because JS had a real interest in promoting many of those books that aren't going to get much mainstream publicity otherwise.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I vote for Tina Fey. I liked her on SNL Weekend Update, she is smart, and from the looks of her IMDB profile, she has the time.

If they picked Dennis Miller, I would immediately delete the season pass. He went insane after 9/11.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Arcady said:


> I vote for Tina Fey. I liked her on SNL Weekend Update, she is smart, and from the looks of her IMDB profile, she has the time.


She has the time? Executive producing a TV show (Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt) is a pretty time-intensive job. And she's got several other things in the pipeline that she's producing as well.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Another thing about Jon was that he had a way of being very respectful to the other side during the interview and somehow destroying them with a warm "lovely" smile at the same time. Most other people seem to get into the yelling match sort of interview.


Let me guess. You're never or rarely on the other side of Jon Stewart on an issue.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> She has the time? Executive producing a TV show (Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt) is a pretty time-intensive job. And she's got several other things in the pipeline that she's producing as well.


Not to mention she gets lead roles in feature films.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

aindik said:


> Let me guess. You're never or rarely on the other side of Jon Stewart on an issue.


That's because he can speak like Obiwan!

That aside my point is he is very respectful to his guests when they come on. Colbert on the other hand would sent out insults like when he put up the Orielly's book and it had a B&N 20% off sticker.

Stewart never treats his guests like that except for maybe when he destroyed Kramer.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aindik said:


> Let me guess. You're never or rarely on the other side of Jon Stewart on an issue.


Huh?

I'm VERY often on the other side from Jon on an issue (I agree with at least _some_ of what the Colbert character mockingly believed -- and it was STILL very funny).

Jon is/was usually relatively nice to both sides, at least when he's in a face to face conversation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But with Colbert it was a shtick. He did that kind of crap, and got away with it, because people knew it was a character. It's also how he caught guests off guard and got them to fumble or say things they probably shouldn't say on TV. The Daily Show correspondents are pretty good at that too, but Colbert was the best at it even when he was a TDS correspondent. Stewert is much more real. He's funny, but he's himself and he is much more serious about issues then he'd have you believe. He always refers to TDS as a "comedy program" or "fake news", but they do more real news then they let on. They just do it in an entertaining way that makes young people actually listen.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I think if you wanted to maintain the current feel of the show, Chris Hardwick is exactly the right type of presenter that you'd want.


I'm actually liking the idea of Chris Hardwick as TDS anchor. He's kinda in the same demo Jon was 17 years ago when he took over. And I hadn't considered they could just replace him on @midnight.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I'm actually liking the idea of Chris Hardwick as TDS anchor. He's kinda in the same demo Jon was 17 years ago when he took over. And I hadn't considered they could just replace him on @midnight.


The only problem is that Hardwick is incredibly busy. I don't know if he'd have time to do TDS, even if he were to drop @midnight. (Besides @Midnight, he's got Talking Dead, the Nerdist podcast, Nerdist Industries, the NerdMelt Showroom at Meltdown Comics, and his standup career. I'm sure he's probably got other stuff going even besides that.)


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Russell Brand would be perfect for this job ... genuinely politically interested and quick-witted and yet humorously polite to idealogical adversaries as he charmingly disarms them and subsequently puts them in their place.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

aindik said:


> Not to mention she gets lead roles in feature films.


Yeah, I can do without any more of those.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Saturn_V said:


> I'm certain Oliver will be asked. I hope he stays with Last Week Tonight, it's a far better gig.


looks like john oliver agrees, hbo just renewed "last week tonight" through 2017 (variety):


> HBO has agreed to extend John Olivers run on its satirical Sunday-night program Last Week Tonight through 2017, a move that puts to rest speculation that the British comic might be in line to succeed Jon Stewart at Comedy Centrals The Daily Show, where Oliver first won greater recognition.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

There's a fantastic Facebook link that has the headline 'John Stewart leaves Daily Show to take over NBC Nightly News from Brian Williams" it appears to be a link via The Guardian.


Spoiler



but even better it's a rickroll


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> Russell Brand would be perfect for this job ... genuinely politically interested and quick-witted and yet humorously polite to idealogical adversaries as he charmingly disarms them and subsequently puts them in their place.


If Russell Brand became host of TDS, the day JS leaves would be the last episode I watch, I just can't stand the guy.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

getreal said:


> Russell Brand would be perfect for this job ... genuinely politically interested and quick-witted and yet humorously polite to idealogical adversaries as he charmingly disarms them and subsequently puts them in their place.


Oh dear! I tried really hard, and I really do want, to get through that hate-fest of disgusting, putrid, semi-humans, because Brand is great at this. But maybe another time. I really want to see it all when I can handle it without my head exploding.

And some people wonder why some of us cannot stand religion. Almost every person, of this over-all religion, I know has the same exact sentiment as these people (although they feign disdain for the WBC bunch). They just don't have the 'god hates f*gs' signs. 

This stuff is hard to have to see/hear, but it's imperative that we do.

As for TDS, I don't even have any speculation so I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I also liked this


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Apparently Jessica Williams doesn't want to throw her hat into the ring.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...iams-the-daily-show-lean-in-article/23606885/


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

logic88 said:


> What's the story with the Arby's putdowns anyway?


I guess you've never eaten there.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

dianebrat said:


> There's a fantastic Facebook link that has the headline 'John Stewart leaves Daily Show to take over NBC Nightly News from Brian Williams" it appears to be a link via The Guardian.


I would totally start watching NBC Nightly News if that were true.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I also liked this


That is hilarious! I'm not a big fan of his frantic style, but that was worth watching. :up:


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, it's kinda sad and funny at the same time, when he's the smartest and the most reasonable person in a newsroom.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jason Jones is leaving TDS. Samantha Bee is staying. I love both of them.

Tuesday's episode was great -- classic Daily Show (great comedy and biting commentary, delivered in rapid-fire fashion with laser-like precision).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Last I heard Sam was leaving with Jason, and they're going to produce a show together (Jason stars in it) on TMC or something... has that changed?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Last I heard Sam was leaving with Jason, and they're going to produce a show together (Jason stars in it) on TMC or something... has that changed?


The two are co-exec producing a show for TBS. Jason Jones will star; Samantha is not planned to appear at this time.

Because Samantha is just exec producing, she will still be able to feature on The Daily Show. However, because Jason is both exec producing and starring, his time would be more limited and wouldn't have the time to also appear on TDS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Which leads me to wonder. Once JS leaves TDS, are they going to do a complete reboot with a new cast or keep some of the old cast to keep some continuity. Probably not decided yet.

I didn't watch in the Kilborn days but did they completely reboot then?


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I didn't watch in the Kilborn days but did they completely reboot then?


Colbert was a holdover from the Kilborne days.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aintnosin said:


> Colbert was a holdover from the Kilborne days.


The only one?

To me, the only ones I'd miss if they let everyone go would be Jessica and The Jones'


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I believe Steve Carrell was as well, but I didn't watch the Kilborn episodes, so I might be mistaken.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bill O'Reilly may need a job soon if people keep uncovering his career embellishments.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'll bet O'Reilly's viewership just goes up because of this: MSM can't bring the man down! He's sure not giving an inch. Must be nice to be able to create, and live in, your own reality bubble.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I'll bet O'Reilly's viewership just goes up because of this: MSM can't bring the man down! He's sure not giving an inch. Must be nice to be able to create, and live in, your own reality bubble.


I don't know who or what MSM is, but O'Reilly has a gigantic narcissistic ego and absolutely no sense on conscience. I don't understand how Brian Williams was taken down so quickly for embellishing stories outside of his capacity as a news-READer, yet O'Reilly has done at least the same as Williams while his employers do not share the same concerns about authenticity as NBC. 

I fear for the future of The Daily Show's post-Stewart era, but it will be interesting to see how it all comes out in the end.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

"MSM" == "Mainstream Media" (aka, the evil satan, according to Fox News).

The reason O'Reilly gets away with it is, mainly, his viewers don't care. Secondarily, other people recognize that he's not really a news journalist but rather a pundit (at most) or entertainer. So lying is not such a big deal for him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't know any of the details of what O'Reilly allegedly lied about other than what's been in this thread, but when I saw his name mentioned as potentially having done the same thing Brian Williams did, my first thought was "and this is a surprise to who?"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't know any of the details of what O'Reilly allegedly lied about other than what's been in this thread


http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/02/bill-oreilly-brian-williams-falklands-war

O'Reilly has repeatedly maintained that as a reporter for CBS News, he reported "on the ground" "from the Falklands" during the Falklands War. It turns out that he was nowhere near the Falklands; he reported from Buenos Aires, and the "war zone" he referred to was a protest outside the press hotel.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm sure the Fox News haters will have a field day with that, but it seems like a pretty inconsequential thing, especially given that it was over 30 years ago. BFD, I say.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the Fox News haters will have a field day with that, but it seems like a pretty inconsequential thing, especially given that it was over 30 years ago. BFD, I say.


 The difference is in how O'Reilly is being treated, vs. Brian Williams. Also there's a big difference in how their respective networks are handling it, and a big difference in the way O'Reilly himself is handling it.

Personally I think the Williams thing was inconsequential and overblown as well, but the question is why did Williams and O'Reilly get treated so differently, particularly by Fox News?

FYI, it's not just the Falklands thing; there's more: http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/26/media/bill-oreilly-jfk-falklands-el-salvador/ (although to me again none of this is a huge deal... just typical self-aggrandizement).


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

madscientist said:


> ... Personally I think the Williams thing was inconsequential and overblown as well, but the question is why did Williams and O'Reilly get treated so differently, particularly by Fox News? ...


:up: And that's why we need Jon Stewart to comment on stuff like this.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/02/bill-oreilly-brian-williams-falklands-war
> 
> O'Reilly has repeatedly maintained that as a reporter for CBS News, he reported "on the ground" "from the Falklands" during the Falklands War. It turns out that he was nowhere near the Falklands; he reported from Buenos Aires, and the "war zone" he referred to was a protest outside the press hotel.


In fairness to Bill, he was not floating in the air when he reported the news!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I like the Nightly Show. I'm not criticizing that show when I say that Larry Wilmore should be the next host of the Daily Show. I've watched every episode of TNS and Wilmore could slide into Jon Stewart's on the TDS role effortlessly. Then find another host for TNS or create another show tailored for that show's host. Larry Wilmore is the best option for the next TDS host.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> The two are co-exec producing a show for TBS. Jason Jones will star; Samantha is not planned to appear at this time.
> 
> Because Samantha is just exec producing, she will still be able to feature on The Daily Show. However, because Jason is both exec producing and starring, his time would be more limited and wouldn't have the time to also appear on TDS.


Aaaaaaand... so much for that. Samantha Bee is *also* leaving now. 
http://tvline.com/2015/03/05/samantha-bee-leaving-daily-show-tbs-comedy/



cheesesteak said:


> I like the Nightly Show. I'm not criticizing that show when I say that Larry Wilmore should be the next host of the Daily Show. I've watched every episode of TNS and Wilmore could slide into Jon Stewart's on the TDS role effortlessly. Then find another host for TNS or create another show tailored for that show's host. Larry Wilmore is the best option for the next TDS host.


I disagree, on both liking TNS and whether Wilmore would be suitable as host of TDS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> The difference is in how O'Reilly is being treated, vs. Brian Williams. Also there's a big difference in how their respective networks are handling it, and a big difference in the way O'Reilly himself is handling it.
> 
> Personally I think the Williams thing was inconsequential and overblown as well, but the question is why did Williams and O'Reilly get treated so differently, particularly by Fox News?
> 
> FYI, it's not just the Falklands thing; there's more: http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/26/media/bill-oreilly-jfk-falklands-el-salvador/ (although to me again none of this is a huge deal... just typical self-aggrandizement).


It's all about the money. If Brian Williams made the kind of money for NBC that O'Reilly does for Fox News, It would have been ignored. Plus, it kind of shows how much the honesty and trust factor still matter for network TV guys while on the cable news channels, it's more about entertainment and less about the news. In some respects, Fox News is no different than TDS. Much of what these guys say is fake news as well and they get away with it because it's entertaining.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Aaaaaaand... so much for that. Samantha Bee is *also* leaving now.
> http://tvline.com/2015/03/05/samantha-bee-leaving-daily-show-tbs-comedy/
> 
> I disagree, on both liking TNS and whether Wilmore would be suitable as host of TDS.


It might be better to give the new host a clean slate anyway. Like when Leno took over for Carson, Doc and Ed left as well which allowed Leno to establish his own style on the show.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the Fox News haters will have a field day with that, but it seems like a pretty inconsequential thing, especially given that it was over 30 years ago. BFD, I say.


Sure, but I think for a lot of people it's the hypocrisy of O'Reilly blasting Brian Williams. Glass houses and all.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Rachel Maddow asked Fox News for a comment about Bill O'Reilly and all the lies he has been caught in, and they responded with some stuff about his great ratings. They don't care about truth, just ratings.

TDS and TNS might be fake news shows, but they don't lie to the audience.

I wish the timing had worked out for John Oliver to take over. One night a week is not enough. I think Larry should stay in his spot. He has a different vibe than TDS. I think they are going to have to look outside the current players to find a new host.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Rachel Maddow asked Fox News for a comment about Bill O'Reilly and all the lies he has been caught in, and they responded with some stuff about his great ratings. They don't care about truth, just ratings.
> 
> TDS and TNS might be fake news shows, but they don't lie to the audience.
> 
> I wish the timing had worked out for John Oliver to take over. One night a week is not enough. I think Larry should stay in his spot. He has a different vibe than TDS. I think they are going to have to look outside the current players to find a new host.


I bet it's going to be someone we are not even considering.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Too bad Craig Ferguson is committed to a sitcom. I think he could do a great job with The Daily Show.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> *I think if you wanted to maintain the current feel of the show, Chris Hardwick is exactly the right type of presenter that you'd want.
> *
> Perhaps move Chris up to the Daily Show, then replace him on @Midnight with someone like Wil Wheaton, or perhaps Joel McHale?


Totally agree.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Chris is amazingly fast on his feet. I just don't know what is political acumen is like.
So far he looks like the best choice to me as well.

I am waiting to her an equivalent "Porch Dick" line in TDS style.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If they put Chris Hardwick on TDS, I will delete the season pass. I can't stand the three seconds of his yelling at the end of TNS when his awful-fest begins.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Apparently Brian Williams tried to get both the Late Night and Late Shows jobs and was turned down by NBC and CBS. I wonder if he'll try to get The Daily Show?

http://www.businessinsider.com/brian-williams-wanted-to-be-late-nigh-host-2015-3


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/02/bill-oreilly-brian-williams-falklands-war
> 
> O'Reilly has repeatedly maintained that as a reporter for CBS News, he reported "on the ground" "from the Falklands" during the Falklands War. It turns out that he was nowhere near the Falklands; he reported from Buenos Aires, and the "war zone" he referred to was a protest outside the press hotel.


and he said he saw nuns shot dead in front of him... which is another lie.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mattack said:


> and he said he saw nuns shot dead in front of him... which is another lie.


maybe he saw it on TV...guess where the TV was!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

So Trevor Noah is replacing John Stewart. I'm not sure that's the best choice as I think most people will say Trevor who? From the few brief things I've seen of Trevor on the show, I don't think he's a good choice.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/31/a...to-succeed-jon-stewart-on-the-daily-show.html


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Good pick. I do like his appearances on the show. My only fear is that he's not "American" enough for a show with so much use of American culture and slang. 

(John Oliver did not have this problem because he lived in the US for many years before hosting.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

He does have a lot of parallels to when Jon Stewart took over the show; early 30s, stand-up experience but not a lot of television experience, interested in world affairs.

The downside is that we're used to the 50-something Jon Stewart who can run the show blindfolded at this point... we're almost certainly going to be going through a phase where we get the equivalent of the early-30s Jon Stewart, that looked petrified on a nightly basis (and looked like he was wearing his dad's suits, hopefully something that won't be repeated.) It'll take a bit before Noah finds his legs... hopefully audiences give him that chance.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Didn't see that coming. Trevor Noah. He's only done a couple of bits on the show. He does have some late night tv hosting experience - two years of his own show in South Africa. I'll give him a shot. I just hope Jessica Williams stays.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/trevor-noah-to-replace-jon-stewart-on-the-daily-115028993130.html


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Was surprised by this choice, but I'm willing to give this a wait and see as I don't know enough about him yet. While it seems to work well with John Oliver on HBO because I think British culture isn't all that much different than American culture, but I'm not sure if a South African host will have enough of a feel of American politics and culture to handle this type of show (and I think that the attacks against him will be aimed at just that).

I do wonder if this has something to do with costs. An established American might cost a whole lot more than a no name South African.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I do wonder if this has something to do with costs. An established American might cost a whole lot more than a no name South African.


Not like I know or anything but I'd be surprised if money was a big issue. From the grantland.com article about Noah's hiring:



> 4. Everyones dream predictions for Stewarts replacement were exactly that. For as much as I would have loved to have seen an Amy Poehler or a Tina Fey behind the Comedy Central news desk, both were nonstarters from the jump. Poehler lives in Los Angeles with her two kids. While the profile of hosting The Daily Show would be huge, shes at a place in her life and career where that sort of profile boost simply isnt necessary. With Parks and Recreation in the can, shes taking time to figure out her next move. As for Fey, her lack of interest in returning to an 80-hour workweek has been well chronicled. Shes perfectly happy writing and producing Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt and writing and starring in films. Though its easy to overlook, having a real life really matters, even to funny people. Its why Stewart is leaving and why his replacement was always going to be someone a few rungs lower on the professional ladder.


http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...ow-about-jon-stewarts-daily-show-replacement/


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Not like I know or anything but I'd be surprised if money was a big issue. From the grantland.com article about Noah's hiring:
> 
> http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...ow-about-jon-stewarts-daily-show-replacement/


That's just two examples that people speculated about out of dozens who might jump at the chance. Money might not have been an issue as you say, but I'm not sure that Fey and Poehler were necessarily considered either for exactly those reasons stated in the article (and they might have cost a bundle as well).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Wouldn't have guessed it would be him, but now, looking at some of his work, I think he may just be a great choice.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sure willing to give him a chance, but admit only moderately enjoyed his appearances so far, and the audience seemed to agree - fully enjoyed only one of his segments.

i'm not sure his style will lead to a smooth transition, he doesn't come across as likeable like jon, more know-it-all and smug - and i know that'll be difficult for critics of stewart to believe.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

We can be certain that the new show will not be the same show Jon presided over, any more than Leno taking over for Carson was the same show. 

Anybody expecting the show to simply continue "as is" with a different host, like it did when John Oliver guest-hosted, is going to be disappointed. It is going to change. It has to change.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Ereth said:


> We can be certain that the new show will not be the same show Jon presided over, any more than Leno taking over for Carson was the same show.
> 
> Anybody expecting the show to simply continue "as is" with a different host, like it did when John Oliver guest-hosted, is going to be disappointed. It is going to change. It has to change.


Maybe but if have ever looked at the staff behind John Stewart when accepted one of his countless Emmy's you will realize the new guy is a small performance piece of the puzzle.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Noah has a stand up special on Netflix streaming.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Uh oh.

There are a bunch of racist, homophobic, sexist, size-est, and anti-semitic tweets in his history.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollyw...twitter-feed-full-of-gay-fat-jew-asian-jokes/

http://www.timesofisrael.com/new-da...backlash-with-history-of-anti-semitic-tweets/

http://time.com/3764913/trevor-noah-twitter-backlash/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> There are a bunch of racist, homophobic, sexist, size-est, and anti-semitic tweets in his history.
> 
> ...


He's a comedian. Are we now so PC that comedians can't even make jokes that might be viewed as racist, sexist, etc. if one said the same thing not as a joke?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's a comedian. Are we now so PC that comedians can't even make jokes that might be viewed as racist, sexist, etc. if one said the same thing not as a joke?


Agreed. Much ado about nothing. People will look for anything to trot out against people these days.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's a comedian. Are we now so PC that comedians can't even make jokes that might be viewed as racist, sexist, etc. if one said the same thing not as a joke?


I tend to agree. But society is not where you and I are on this.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I tend to agree. But society is not where you and I are on this.


Not society. The media.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's a comedian. Are we now so PC that comedians can't even make jokes that might be viewed as racist, sexist, etc. if one said the same thing not as a joke?


This. He's a comedian. Offending people is part of the job.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's a comedian. Are we now so PC that comedians can't even make jokes that might be viewed as racist, sexist, etc. if one said the same thing not as a joke?


Ask Gilbert Godfrey.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I saw a tweet that may or may not have been in reference to this, but it's apt: "I'm old enough to remember a time when outrage took effort."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

morac said:


> Ask Gilbert Godfrey.


He lost a gig as a insurance commercial spokesduck.

He didn't lose a gig being a comedian.

P. S.: Gottfried.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I know about Breitbart, where does The Times of Israel fall in the spectrum of respected Israeli press?

Time seems to be covering the issue being spun by the others but that's Time for you.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> I know about Breitbart, where does The Times of Israel fall in the spectrum of respected Israeli press?
> 
> Time seems to be covering the issue being spun by the others but that's Time for you.


I think it's a fake newspaper. I think it's really a blogging platform in which people can submit their own stories.

Edit: While it does have a blogging platform, apparently it has an independent journalist side too. It claims not to have a political affiliation. However, because it's the Times of Israel, it's obviously very sensitive to anti-Jewish things.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... seems like an odd choice. I was hoping for someone a little older and politically minded. To bad he didn't do this a couple years ago so John Oliver could have taken over. He's a perfect replacement.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... seems like an odd choice. I was hoping for someone a little older and politically minded. To bad he didn't do this a couple years ago so John Oliver could have taken over. He's a perfect replacement.


And yet, John Olivers new show is actually doing something that I think is more important. He's invented comedy journalism. Instead of just making fun of the news and personalities, he's actually doing investigative journalism with calls to action, wrapped in humor.

If he had gotten the Daily Show, we might not have gotten that. And I'm glad we've gotten that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ereth said:


> And yet, John Olivers new show is actually doing something that I think is more important. He's invented comedy journalism. Instead of just making fun of the news and personalities, he's actually doing investigative journalism with calls to action, wrapped in humor.
> 
> If he had gotten the Daily Show, we might not have gotten that. And I'm glad we've gotten that.


100% this. I love John Oliver's new show because he has the freedom (no commercial breaks) to spend 12-20 minutes and go in depth on a single subject. Plus, it's usually funny as hell.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I stopped watching the daily show but I watch and love John Olivers show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> And yet, John Olivers new show is actually doing something that I think is more important. He's invented comedy journalism. Instead of just making fun of the news and personalities, he's actually doing investigative journalism with calls to action, wrapped in humor.
> 
> If he had gotten the Daily Show, we might not have gotten that. And I'm glad we've gotten that.


The Daily Show does this sometimes. But it's more rare given the time constraints.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ereth said:


> And yet, John Olivers new show is actually doing something that I think is more important. He's invented comedy journalism. Instead of just making fun of the news and personalities, he's actually doing investigative journalism with calls to action, wrapped in humor.
> 
> If he had gotten the Daily Show, we might not have gotten that. And I'm glad we've gotten that.


I would disagree that Oliver has "invented" anything.

IMO, the style of the show is really the same as The Daily Show. The first difference is that the lack of commercials allows him to do longer-form essays than The Daily Show can. The other difference between the two shows is that the Oliver's show is also a little more broadly focused, while The Daily Show tends to stay laser-focused almost exclusively on politics and the media.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I would disagree that Oliver has "invented" anything.
> 
> IMO, the style of the show is really the same as The Daily Show. The first difference is that the lack of commercials allows him to do longer-form essays than The Daily Show can. The other difference between the two shows is that the Oliver's show is also a little more broadly focused, while The Daily Show tends to stay laser-focused almost exclusively on politics and the media.


One thing I have seen on Oliver's show and not on the Daily show that has made a major difference multiple times is use of the web to get viewers to make a difference. It is said he is the one that got Net Neutrality to flip.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I would disagree that Oliver has "invented" anything.
> 
> IMO, the style of the show is really the same as The Daily Show. The first difference is that the lack of commercials allows him to do longer-form essays than The Daily Show can. The other difference between the two shows is that the Oliver's show is also a little more broadly focused, while The Daily Show tends to stay laser-focused almost exclusively on politics and the media.


I would disagree. His investigative journalism pieces have no parallel on the Daily Show, where the remote segments are usually just silly.

While I'll grant you that hashtag activism isn't something he invented, he uses it better than the Daily Show, which almost never does something along those lines. His takedown of the "Miss America" lie machine, complete with details and facts that they actually had to uncover, is nothing like what happens on The Daily Show. And that report actually changed how people donated money.

I love The Daily Show, I truly do, but John Oliver has taken the idea and bent it his own way, making it more than it was. Jon Stewart wants to point out the absurdity of the news media and political machines, but his activism really only works when he leaves the Daily Show. The Daily Show didn't take down "Crossfire", Stewart appearing on Crossfire did.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Ereth said:


> The Daily Show didn't take down "Crossfire", Stewart appearing on Crossfire did.


Is that a fact or coincidental timing?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Ereth said:


> And yet, John Olivers new show is actually doing something that I think is more important. He's invented comedy journalism. Instead of just making fun of the news and personalities, he's actually doing investigative journalism with calls to action, wrapped in humor.
> 
> If he had gotten the Daily Show, we might not have gotten that. And I'm glad we've gotten that.


Agreed. I am absolutely loving the format of Last Week Tonight. After almost every episode, my wife turns to me and says, "mark my words, John Oliver is going to get a Peabody this year."


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Ereth said:


> I would disagree. His investigative journalism pieces have no parallel on the Daily Show


 I agree with Ereth: Last Week Tonight is really different than TDS. First, Oliver generally doesn't have guests so his show is more news-like and less talk-show-like. And of course there's the obvious: on HBO so no commercials, no censoring, etc.

And, since he does just one show a week they really seem to go deep on issues: they do their own research, they look for stories that aren't being actively looked at and many times they are MAKING real news.

TDS is excellent at what it does, and I enjoy it greatly, but it's mainly a _reactive_ show: most of the content, with some exceptions but not so many, is responding to current headlines and newsmakers.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is that a fact or coincidental timing?


CNN admitted (at the time) that his criticisms of the show were influential in their decision to pull the show from the air.

It's back now, so that decision wasn't permanent, but his criticisms were most seriously leveled at them on his appearance on the show itself. He wasn't playing the funny man, he was seriously talking about journalism there, and the impact the media has on the public. He's done the same on his appearances on other shows. But almost never on TDS itself.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ereth said:


> CNN admitted (at the time) that his criticisms of the show were influential in their decision to pull the show from the air.
> 
> It's back now, so that decision wasn't permanent, but his criticisms were most seriously leveled at them on his appearance on the show itself. He wasn't playing the funny man, he was seriously talking about journalism there, and the impact the media has on the public. He's done the same on his appearances on other shows. *But almost never on TDS itself.*


Again I would disagree with that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> There are a bunch of racist, homophobic, sexist, size-est, and anti-semitic tweets in his history.
> 
> ...


Patton Oswalt responds brilliantly

https://twitter.com/kcalamur/timelines/583270938797580289


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Patton Oswalt responds brilliantly https://twitter.com/kcalamur/timelines/583270938797580289


That was excellent, and underscores the point perfectly (and the last tweet was brilliant).

Unfortunately, there are probably some in our ridiculous society who would read that and think it was a perfectly appropriate disclaimer for an insensitive utterance.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

busyba said:


> Patton Oswalt responds brilliantly
> 
> https://twitter.com/kcalamur/timelines/583270938797580289


Ugh. That's why I hate Twitter. Just compose a normal blog entry already.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

logic88 said:


> Ugh. That's why I hate Twitter. Just compose a normal blog entry already.


Actually, expressing this particular rant through twitter's paradigm is pretty perfect.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Again I would disagree with that.


Don't just disagree. Make a counterpoint. If you could, you might convince me.

But the level of seriousness that Stewart exhibited on Crossfire, or O'Reilly for that matter, I have never seen him exhibit on TDS. Maybe I just missed that episode. But I don't think so. Because TDS is a comedy show and everything has to end in a punchline. When he's NOT on TDS he can flat out say "you are destroying America" and explain why. When he's on TDS he has to turn that into a joke. While I agree that he does great social commentary on TDS, it hasn't seemed to make any real impact, whereas his activism outside TDS has.

And John Oliver has made more of an impact in the short time he's been on "This Week Tonight".


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

He did it with the whole thing he did to get medical payments made to 911 first responders. And it worked. 

Colbert also did a lot of real world activism, even if it was presented as satire. The thing he did with the super pac to demonstrate how ridiculous the whole concept is is one example.

John Oliver is just following their footsteps, he just has a better platform for it since he has more time, no guests, and no advertisers to p*ss off.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> He did it with the whole thing he did to get medical payments made to 911 first responders. And it worked.


Good example. I'd forgotten that.



> Colbert also did a lot of real world activism, even if it was presented as satire. The thing he did with the super pac to demonstrate how ridiculous the whole concept is is one example.


Ok, but it made no difference whatsoever. Those of us who already knew the PAC rules were ridiculous simply laughed and everybody else ignored it. No changes came out of it.



> John Oliver is just following their footsteps, he just has a better platform for it since he has more time, no guests, and no advertisers to p*ss off.


I'm not saying TDS and Colbert aren't good shows, aren't relevant. But Oliver has things that you will never see on either show. Giving him carte blanche to build from scratch has allowed him to do the long form journalism that Stewart and Colbert cannot.

You can apply whatever reason you want to it, but the end result is that his long segment is something has never been done on TDS or Colbert, and he does it every week. If you want to just hand wave and say it's because he doesn't have a guest, I point out that nobody requires Stewart and Colbert to have guest every night.

The "Television Personalities saying 'I don't know about you, but..'" bit could be done on TDS. The quick recap at the beginning of Olivers show is very TDS.

But the "How is this still a thing?" bit? No way would something like that get on TDS. For whatever reason you want to claim, I am not interested in reasons, only reality. And the long form takedown of the Miss America Pageant, and Net Neutrality and so on are things that Oliver has done that simply never were done before. He crosses over from Comedy to actual investigative Journalism. Those pieces aren't simply clever juxtapositions of recorded bits so you can see hypocrisy, they actually do investigation. Going through financial reports is tedious work, yet they did it, and they came up with points nobody else had ever made.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Aside from the FCC website takedown, what has Oliver accomplished?

And I would argue that the FCC takedown was a gimme, given the tech savvy audience. Very similar to what Colbert does with his "army".


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

After his takedown of the Miss America scholarship lie, donations to other women-only scholarship funds went dramatically up.

http://www.avclub.com/article/john-olivers-takedown-miss-america-boosts-donation-209647

Here's a Time Magazine article about it. It reminds me that he also examined Civil Forfeiture laws and that discussion caused Attorney General Eric Holder to enact new rules about it.

http://time.com/3674807/john-oliver-net-neutrality-civil-forfeiture-miss-america/


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Here's a Time Magazine article about it. It reminds me that he also examined Civil Forfeiture laws and that discussion caused Attorney General Eric Holder to enact new rules about it.
> 
> http://time.com/3674807/john-oliver-net-neutrality-civil-forfeiture-miss-america/


Did Holder mention Oliver? I'm curious because I've seen a lot more mentions of the Washington Post pieces on civil forfeiture. That was when I was first made aware of the issue.

I'll be curious how Oliver will fare on the less sexy issues. If they give the vote to Guam and American Samoa, I'll be impressed.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

logic88 said:


> Did Holder mention Oliver? I'm curious because I've seen a lot more mentions of the Washington Post pieces on civil forfeiture. That was when I was first made aware of the issue.
> 
> I'll be curious how Oliver will fare on the less sexy issues. If they give the vote to Guam and American Samoa, I'll be impressed.


LOL! I agree that's unlikely.

It'd be nice if people would simply become aware that Puerto Rico was part of the United States, but I don't have a lot of hope for that, either.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If anyone had any question about the difference between TDS and Last Week Tonight in terms of going in depth to cover a story, just watch last night's episode of LWT.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> If anyone had any question about the difference between TDS and Last Week Tonight in terms of going in depth to cover a story, just watch last night's episode of LWT.


Stewart (and his team) has actually done similar stories quite often. The one difference is that they allowed Oliver to extend the show where Stewart can't but puts entire interviews up online.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> If anyone had any question about the difference between TDS and Last Week Tonight in terms of going in depth to cover a story, just watch last night's episode of LWT.


I actually didn't like last night's LWT episode that much. Oliver's attempts to steer the interview in a "funny" direction detracts from the overall message, IMO. I can see why they don't do interviews on LWT that often.

(FYI, I don't like the TDS interview segments with Jason Jones or Aasif Mandvi either.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

logic88 said:


> I actually didn't like last night's LWT episode that much. Oliver's attempts to steer the interview in a "funny" direction detracts from the overall message, IMO. I can see why they don't do interviews on LWT that often.


Exactly. Stewart has done a surprising number of long-form, entirely serious interviews in his time as host of The Daily Show. He doesn't bother trying to shoehorn a comedic element in. (Edit: that's not to say he might throw a quip in here and there... but almost always he immediately follows his quip with another serious question, so as to steer the interview so it remains serious in tone.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Exactly. Stewart has done a surprising number of long-form, entirely serious interviews in his time as host of The Daily Show. He doesn't bother trying to shoehorn a comedic element in.


The "comedic element" had a specific purpose, though. Oliver was trying to underscore how the American public just glazes over mans doesn't understand any of this surveillance stuff, so he came up with a way to discuss the various aspects of the PATRIOT Act using a specific, albeit comedic, example that people can actually relate to.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I couldn't help but wish it had been Jon Stewart that had made the trip, though.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

logic88 said:


> I actually didn't like last night's LWT episode that much. Oliver's attempts to steer the interview in a "funny" direction detracts from the overall message, IMO. I can see why they don't do interviews on LWT that often.


it didn't detract from the overall message, it was meant to actually inject something that people DID care about when they did the street interviews and had tons of folks saying it would be wrong for the government to have pictures of your junk. i thought it was brilliant.

i also thought his interview with stephen hawking was great.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590519156270882817
August 6th is Jon's last TDS.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They have a contest where you can win a trip to the final taping if you donate via Omaze. I put in $100 for 1,000 entries and a T-Shirt that says....



> I watched Jon for 16 years and all I got was this crappy T-shirt


Even if I don't win I get the shirt and the rest goes to fund autism research.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

That is so cool!
Thank you for posting.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Double post.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder how many 2 week long breaks they plan to have between then and now?


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow, I usually like Stewart's pieces but this week's "takedown" of the NY Times article on Macro Rubio's finances was pretty bad. It doesn't address any of the main points in the article and cherry picks the weakest bits.

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/...eporting-on-marco-rubios-finances-118867.html

Original NYT article: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/10/us/politics/marco-rubio-finances-debt-loans-credit.html?_r=0


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I'm no fan of Marco Rubio, but if you get paid $800k and you immediately pay off your $100k in student loans, I don't see where that's "financial difficulties". That seems like a good idea to me. He bought a boat. So what? He just got paid $800k. You can afford a boat then.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I'm no fan of Marco Rubio, but if you get paid $800k and you immediately pay off your $100k in student loans, I don't see where that's "financial difficulties". That seems like a good idea to me. He bought a boat. So what? He just got paid $800k. You can afford a boat then.


I agree.

Ain't nobody's business but his own.

The "scandal" is that he bought his houses with 0 down and ended up underwater - like no other home buyer did that.

I didn't. I canz be Prezidents now?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Rubio sounds like he lives like most Americans: saving nothing and leveraged to the hilt to consume things one can't really afford.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> The "scandal" is that he bought his houses with 0 down and ended up underwater - like no other home buyer did that.


I put the full 20% down on two houses and still ended up underwater. Even with relatively low interest rates and 8+ years of payments I'm still underwater to this day. That's what happens when property values drop by over 50% in less then a year. They're slowly creeping back up though. They're only down about 25% from what I paid in 2006 now.

I'm with Jon. I'm not a fan of Rubio, but this all seemed petty to me.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> The "scandal" is that he bought his houses with 0 down and ended up underwater - like no other home buyer did that.


I know that the government budget isn't like a household budget but it's odd that a "fiscal conservative" can be so profligate in his personal life. This part sums up the article's criticisms.



> Many of those troubles have played out in an unusually public way, leading even some of his supporters to worry. As he rose in politics, he sometimes intermingled personal and political money  using a state Republican Party credit card years ago to pay for a paving project at his home and for travel to a family reunion, and putting his relatives on campaign payrolls.
> 
> Other moves seemed simply unwise: A few weeks ago, he disclosed that he had liquidated a $68,000 retirement account, a move that is widely discouraged by financial experts and that probably cost him about $24,000 in taxes and penalties.
> 
> In the past week, he sustained a new loss when he sold his second home in Floridas capital, Tallahassee, for $18,000 less than he and a friend paid for it a decade ago. The house had previously faced foreclosure after Mr. Rubio and his friend failed to make mortgage payments for five months.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Comedy Central to stream 42 day Daily Show Marathon which will show every episode.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8846737/daily-show-marathon-comedy-central-john-stewart-42-days

-smak-


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

smak said:


> Comedy Central to stream 42 day Daily Show Marathon which will show every episode.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8846737/daily-show-marathon-comedy-central-john-stewart-42-days
> 
> -smak-


Doubt I''m going to have enough room on my Tivo to record everything, but I'll record a couple days to see the early shows.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

brianric said:


> Doubt I''m going to have enough room on my Tivo to record everything, but I'll record a couple days to see the early shows.


It's streaming.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

smak said:


> Comedy Central to stream 42 day Daily Show Marathon which will show every episode.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8846737/daily-show-marathon-comedy-central-john-stewart-42-days
> 
> -smak-


Dang it, my work blocks this.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In case it wasn't obvious, this is a livestream with no ability to pause or select a particular episode. But still, it's interesting to go back and see old stuff. Right now they're discussing the arguments during the Clinton impeachment trial and the IAU's claim that Pluto isn't a planet.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> In case it wasn't obvious, this is a livestream with no ability to pause or select a particular episode. But still, it's interesting to go back and see old stuff. Right now they're discussing the arguments during the Clinton impeachment trial and the IAU's claim that Pluto isn't a planet.


I wonder if that pairing was done to make the Pluto declassification seem less nutty by comparison.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I don't know about y'all, but I'm starting to think about get a Sonic slushee... or maybe a milkshake.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> It's streaming.


I just found out, unfortunately.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Does it stream on the Comedy Central app?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Inundated said:


> Does it stream on the Comedy Central app?


i haven't tried, but the google play and apple app store logos are below the video window online at cc.com:

http://www.cc.com/events/month-of-zen/live.html​


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks. I asked because I had the CC app before, but deleted it to save space.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I can stream the Month of Zen on the CC Android app, but it doesn't work with Chromecast for some reason. I wonder if that's on purpose.

I can cast the tab from Chrome on the PC browser.

What, did Jon have a smaller head in 1999, or did they get his suits from the Big Men's store?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Inundated said:


> What, did Jon have a smaller head in 1999, or did they get his suits from the Big Men's store?


Yeah, I saw a picture from his first season that CC posted on facebook and he looks like a kid wearing his daddy's suit.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Inundated said:


> I can stream the Month of Zen on the CC Android app, but it doesn't work with Chromecast for some reason. I wonder if that's on purpose. I can cast the tab from Chrome on the PC browser. What, did Jon have a smaller head in 1999, or did they get his suits from the Big Men's store?


Part of that was just the style at the time, but I thought that I heard that they literally had him wearing Kilbourn's suits for a while.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

It feels weird watching all the random comedy segments (a 91 year old consumer reporter?) before the show found its voice.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

smak said:


> Comedy Central to stream 42 day Daily Show Marathon which will show every episode.


Every episode *OF THE Jon Stewart* shows..

Yes, it was a much different show before him, but it did exist, and there were people who watched it (like me)... Though I tended to skip a lot of the longer segments and watch "the Weekend Update like part" (that's what I'm familiar with, so of course I thought of it like that).

I'd actually be interested in seeing some of the pre-Stewart episodes to see what I'd think of them now. I used to think of the longer segments as being more 20/20-like. Nowadays, even the longer segments are almost always political-ish.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Every episode *OF THE Jon Stewart* shows..


It's not Craig Kilborn leaving the show after a long run this year, it's Jon Stewart. And the show will continue (in whatever form it takes) with Trevor Noah.

It's not about TDS, it's about Jon. And really, the show was a basic cable footnote before he took over.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Inundated said:


> It's not Craig Kilborn leaving the show after a long run this year, it's Jon Stewart. And the show will continue (in whatever form it takes) with Trevor Noah.
> 
> It's not about TDS, it's about Jon. And really, the show was a basic cable footnote before he took over.


I assume they'll be skipping the guest hosted shows? E.g., the John Oliver shows from whenever that was.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> I assume they'll be skipping the guest hosted shows? E.g., the John Oliver shows from whenever that was.


I would actually love to see the John Oliver shows, but very much doubt they will be aired (see above).


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hopefully, Jon will interview/skewer Scalia on his last show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Searched the thread but didn't find any mention of her.

Amy Schumer was offered The Daily Show, but she turned it down.

http://www.businessinsider.com/amy-schumer-turned-down-the-daily-show-2015-6


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Wonder when they stopped running the "call for free tickets!" liners.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Searched the thread but didn't find any mention of her.
> 
> Amy Schumer was offered The Daily Show, but she turned it down.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/amy-schumer-turned-down-the-daily-show-2015-6


Smart move on her part. Besides, if you're Amy Schumer, you don't want to be the person who replaces JS.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I wish they would've taken Chris Rock up on his offer to host for one year. As it is, I don't plan to keep watching after Jon leaves.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

lalouque said:


> I don't know about y'all, but I'm starting to think about get a Sonic slushee... or maybe a milkshake.


Arbys!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

lambertman said:


> I wish they would've taken Chris Rock up on his offer to host for one year. As it is, I don't plan to keep watching after Jon leaves.


I sort of feel that way too but I remember all the posts before John Oliver took the job for the summer and weren't we surprised.

What I am wondering about is if they will change the format. They offered it to Amy Schumer and she said no. Somehow I can't picture her doing daily political stick and maybe that's one of the reasons she said no or maybe they said she could do whatever she wanted.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

lambertman said:


> I wish they would've taken Chris Rock up on his offer to host for one year. As it is, I don't plan to keep watching after Jon leaves.


I'll give the new guy about what I gave Larry Wilmore: A month. I am not hopeful.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I'll give the new guy about what I gave Larry Wilmore: A month. I am not hopeful.


I think Larry Wilmore is OK. The show they did on South Carolina - after Jon couldn't tell jokes - was great.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Inundated said:


> It's not Craig Kilborn leaving the show after a long run this year, it's Jon Stewart. And the show will continue (in whatever form it takes) with Trevor Noah.
> 
> It's not about TDS, it's about Jon. And really, the show was a basic cable footnote before he took over.


I know, I was just pointing out that the stream is NOT of all of the episodes.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

I just read about this and started watching, they are on May 2001, and have the Twin Towers in the intro. It will be interesting, and very sad, knowing what is about to come up. I remember watching the show after 9/11 live, and haven't watched any clips of that since.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ElJay said:


> I'll give the new guy about what I gave Larry Wilmore: A month. I am not hopeful.


The Nightly Show got off to a rocky start, but it's getting better and better. They've mostly gotten rid of the stupid Keep It 100 segment and they've shortened the panel segment to just the final 1/3 of the show. (most nights) The first 2/3 is basically similar to TDS with Larry ranting about a current topic or making fun of Fox News.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The Nightly Show got off to a rocky start, but it's getting better and better. They've mostly gotten rid of the stupid Keep It 100 segment and they've shortened the panel segment to just the final 1/3 of the show. (most nights) The first 2/3 is basically similar to TDS with Larry ranting about a current topic or making fun of Fox News.


I haven't watched for a while, but I'd agree with the early criticisms. The show kind of lost its steam in the panel segment, and it almost looked like "Keep It 100" was designed to make sure there was something funny to watch.

I'll have to dip into Nightly again to see if it has indeed gotten better. I do like Larry, and more of him is probably a good thing.

I'll give Trevor Noah the same chance.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Hmmm... it sounds like Wyatt Cenac won't be appearing in the TDS wrap episode.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2015/07/24/jon-stewart-wyatt-cenac--daily-show/30610791/



> He told Maron a story about watching Stewart do a Herman Cain impression back in 2011, which he found offensive. "Oh no, you just did this and you didn't think about it," he remembered thinking. "It was just the voice that came into your head. And so it bugged me."
> 
> Later in the writers' room, Cenac questioned Stewart about the bit. Stewart wasn't happy:
> 
> ...


WTF podcast episode:

http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_622_-_wyatt_cenac

Edit: I guess Stewart did extend an invitation to Cenac. (I haven't listen to the podcast episode yet.)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat..._he_told_me_to_f_k_off_when_i_criticized.html



> Stewart apologized to the staff, but Cenac was devastated. He stayed on for another tense year as a correspondent, but then he quit. The two have patched things up via email since then (weve reached out to Stewart for comment and will update if we hear back), and Stewart invited Cenac to the final taping. But Cenac told Maron, I still dont know if Im going to show up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So after Jon's last show how long is it going to be off the air before they reboot it with the new guy? 

Is it going to be a few weeks like the gap between Colbert and TNS? Or is it going to be months like between Letterman and Colbert?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> So after Jon's last show how long is it going to be off the air before they reboot it with the new guy?
> 
> Is it going to be a few weeks like the gap between Colbert and TNS? Or is it going to be months like between Letterman and Colbert?


from eonline:



> Comedy Central has set The Daily Show With Trevor Noah premiere for Monday, September 28.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So like 6 weeks. Booo... I wonder if they're going to shift TNS and @midnight down to fill the gap or if they're going to run reruns?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> So like 6 weeks. Booo... I wonder if they're going to shift TNS and @midnight down to fill the gap or if they're going to run reruns?


my guess would be reruns, maybe with a late extended summer vacation mixed in.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> So like 6 weeks. Booo... I wonder if they're going to shift TNS and @midnight down to fill the gap or if they're going to run reruns?


That was weird having @midnight shown at 11:30 after colbert left..



NorthAlabama said:


> my guess would be reruns, maybe with a late extended summer vacation mixed in.


But they just had a 2 week vacation!! (yeah I realize, different host if not a whole different cast.. actually, I have no idea, is anybody else staying?)

I'll say the same thing I said about Letterman.. I wish they'd show *entire* episodes from early in the run. Yeah, I think you can get them all in the app or on the web, but it's not the same (I can't skip the ads.. heh).


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> my guess would be reruns, maybe with a late extended summer vacation mixed in.


There is a rerun scheduled 8/10, followed by a new Wilmore. So that would appear to be the plan.

Of note: the 8/6 finale shows as 50 minutes long in my listings. (No Wilmore, early @midnight.) There's also a one-hour special on Sunday.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

They should get Trump on as a guest for the final episode!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

jon777 said:


> They should get Trump on as a guest for the final episode!


And leave him waiting in the green room, with a hidden cam on to show his frustration on not making it onto the stage...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'd like to see McCain come back. He was one of Stewart's most frequent guest before they had a falling out.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lambertman said:


> There's also a one-hour special on Sunday.


I'm not seeing any specials on Sunday. When is this?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd like to see Bill O'Reilly return before Stewart leaves. Maybe Brian Williams as well - though I don't know if that's possible with his suspension.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

from zap2it.com:



> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart Presents News Your Own Adventure a One-Hour Special Hosted by Correspondents Jordan Klepper, Hasan Minhaj and Jessica Williams and Featuring Favorite Segments as Voted On by the Fans, Premiering on Sunday, August 2 at 9:00 p.m. ET/PT


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks. I would never have guessed that "News Your Own Adventure" was a Daily Show special.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...and at least the Sunday airings are really (officially) 1 hour 6 minutes long.. I'd add a few minutes at the end, just like I do for TDS.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I love this picture.









I do not think the world will be as good without Jon on the air with TDS.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I was surprised they haven't had Denis Leary on to promote the new FX show.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

They announced final weeks guests: Amy Schumer, Dennis Leary, Louis CK, and last day is a surprise but I would expect all his old correspondents.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zalusky said:


> They announced final weeks guests: Amy Schumer, Dennis Leary, Louis CK, and last day is a surprise but I would expect all his old correspondents.


Bill O'Reilly? While I tend to disagree with O'Reilly on just about everything, his appearances on TDS have been great. I think because both spar really well, and don't back down from each other, but do it in a way that's entertaining (and not full of screaming matches and name calling).

To me Schumer shouldn't be on the last week as I'd rather see one of his more common guests on. But I get that CC probably wants to promote the heck out of her.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Bill O'Reilly? While I tend to disagree with O'Reilly on just about everything, his appearances on TDS have been great. I think because both spar really well, and don't back down from each other, but do it in a way that's entertaining (and not full of screaming matches and name calling).


That's because Billbo isn't a True Believer, he's just an entertainer who's found his niche on FNC. He knows how to play to the room he's in, and he knows his role when he's on TDS.

Having someone like, say, Hannity on TDS, on the other hand, would be a poop tornado of biblical proportions.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

As reported in Washington Post. Next Thursday, as a lead-up to the finale, Comedy Central will air a day-long marathon of old Daily Show episodes starting at 10:30 a.m. Looks like there will be some of Stewarts more famous episodes and guests, from Steve Carell; Malala Yousafazai; Bill OReilly; Donald Rumsfeld; and Jim Cramer.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-for-his-last-week-on-the-daily-show/?hpid=z4


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

busyba said:


> ... Having someone like, say, Hannity on TDS, on the other hand, would be a *poop tornado* of biblical proportions.


A "shart-nado", as Hannity is also very gaseous ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jilter said:


> I love this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He always looked like his suits were too big for him back then.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Bill O'Reilly was more a Colbert thing than a Stewart thing.

I assume Colbert will be one of the guests on the final show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aindik said:


> Bill O'Reilly was more a Colbert thing than a Stewart thing.
> 
> I assume Colbert will be one of the guests on the final show.


Colbert was making fun of O'Reilly, but Jon and Bill are actually sorta friends. Bill has been on TDS a bunch of times and Jon has been on the factor a bunch too. Plus they did at least one, maybe two, independent debates.

Personally I don't want to see O'Reilly on the show at the end. He's a boring guest. While he says all sorts of crazy crap on Fox News you get the sense that he doesn't really believe it when he's on TDS. It's like he's way over blowing his beliefs just for the ratings.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I think it highly unlikely Jon will have some controversial guest on his last show. He'll have friends and have fun.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, the Tivo guide data keeps changing how long the last episode will be.. I think it was originally around an hour.. then a day or two ago it switched to be ~50 minutes.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mattack said:


> BTW, the Tivo guide data keeps changing how long the last episode will be.. I think it was originally around an hour.. then a day or two ago it switched to be ~50 minutes.


I put a 30 minute pad to be safe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I really hope this new guy doesn't screw the show up. I'm very skeptical that a South African comedian can have the same political voice that Jon Stewart has had all these year. I kinda wish Jon Stewart had quit a year or so earlier so John Oliver could have taken over instead. As much as I enjoy Last Week Tonight I think he would have been the perfect replacement for TDS.

Edit: And yes I realize the irony of being skeptical of a South African comedian's ability to host the show while championing a Brit comedian.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I really hope this new guy doesn't screw the show up. I'm very skeptical that a South African comedian can have the same political voice that Jon Stewart has had all these year. I kinda wish Jon Stewart had quit a year or so earlier so John Oliver could have taken over instead. As much as I enjoy Last Week Tonight I think he would have been the perfect replacement for TDS.
> 
> Edit: And yes I realize the irony of being skeptical of a South African comedian's ability to host the show while championing a Brit comedian.


Check out the documentary "You Laugh But It'sTrue" about Trevor Noah to get an idea of his story and his standup. It's really good! I saw it over a year ago ... before he appeared on TDS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I really hope this new guy doesn't screw the show up. I'm very skeptical that a South African comedian can have the same political voice that Jon Stewart has had all these year. I kinda wish Jon Stewart had quit a year or so earlier so John Oliver could have taken over instead. As much as I enjoy Last Week Tonight I think he would have been the perfect replacement for TDS.
> 
> Edit: And yes I realize the irony of being skeptical of a South African comedian's ability to host the show while championing a Brit comedian.


We were talking about the same thing over the weekend. I think part of the issue is we KNOW John Oliver and that while a Brit, he definitely had a grasp of US politics, but we have no idea about Noah. And Oliver also had a few months as host so we knew he could do it. I saw Noah's CICGC with Jerry Seinfeld and he talked about his South African background but got no sense he was comfortable doing American politics. I got the feeling he just isn't that familiar with stuff about New York even. But hopefully he'll prove me wrong. I hope he has a strong supporting cast. Remember in Stewart's early years he had Steve Carrell, Stephen Colbert, Coudry, Sam Bee and others to play off of. He did many more bits in the early days than he did later.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I kinda wish Jon Stewart had quit a year or so earlier so John Oliver could have taken over instead.


This would have been great, except John Oliver didn't want the job. He wanted to do the kind of show he's doing now for HBO.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I would be less skeptical of Trevor Noah if he wasn't taking over at the start of a big election season. That's what made Jon Stewart into JON STEWART, and I can't see the same with Noah.

It would also have made more sense if he were a contributor to TDS for more than a cup of coffee, time-wise.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm looking forward to what he can do with his stated goal of satirizing online media (Buzzfeed, etc). I think there is a treasure trove of laughs to be had there.

Hopefully Donald Trump is still leading the polls when Trevor takes over.

Anyone hear anything about writing staff turnover? Are they clearing the decks? Or maybe just a few writers leaving when Jon retires?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> This would have been great, except John Oliver didn't want the job. He wanted to do the kind of show he's doing now for HBO.


How do you know this?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I really hope this new guy doesn't screw the show up. I'm very skeptical that a South African comedian can have the same political voice that Jon Stewart has had all these year. I kinda wish Jon Stewart had quit a year or so earlier so John Oliver could have taken over instead. As much as I enjoy Last Week Tonight I think he would have been the perfect replacement for TDS.
> 
> Edit: And yes I realize the irony of being skeptical of a South African comedian's ability to host the show while championing a Brit comedian.


If you're hoping the show will continue to be like the JS version of TDS, I think you'll be disappointed. JS's version is much more political than Kilborn's version because that's what JS was interested in. I don't think there's any indication that Noah is interested in doing the politically-oriented show that JS has done.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mattack said:


> How do you know this?


Oliver has talked about it, although I don't recall which interview(s) it was in amid the sea of things that comes up if you try to search the topic. Besides, it's kind of logical: the hosts do the sort of show that best suits their personality. Stewart's Daily Show was a lot different than Kilborn's, for example. Oliver's stint hosting TDS looked a lot like the Stewart show we're all used to because he was in fact hosting Stewart's show. Once Oliver had a chance to craft a show around his own sensibilities, look what he did with it. LWT doesn't really look anything like TDS with Stewart. Even if Oliver had stayed at Comedy Central and taken over TDS, I think it would have changed quite a bit, just as it seems set to with Trevor Noah at the helm.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm looking forward to what he can do with his stated goal of satirizing online media (Buzzfeed, etc). I think there is a treasure trove of laughs to be had there.
> 
> Hopefully Donald Trump is still leading the polls when Trevor takes over.
> 
> Anyone hear anything about writing staff turnover? Are they clearing the decks? Or maybe just a few writers leaving when Jon retires?


According to Stewart last nights (Aug 4) show the entire staff will still have jobs.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

brianric said:


> According to Stewart last nights (Aug 4) show the entire staff will still have jobs.


Which tells me that at least in the short term, the subject matter will be similar with the new show.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I don't have high expectations. There are a few shows where the host really makes this show. Clobert was one, and Jon Stewart is another. In fact, Meet the Press was *never* the same after Tim Russert died, etc.

I just don't see it working very well at all with Trevor Noah, and I even find his accent difficult to understand.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

FOX News will still be FOX News so the Daily Show under Trevor Noah won't have to scrape for material.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

trevor noah has seriously bombed in previous appearances on tds, and so have stewart, colbert, etc. i'll give him the month i gave larry wilmore before deleting the 1p, but i'm not anticipating being pleased with his shaping the show - i really hope i'm wrong.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

His stand-up is pretty good. Including accents


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Oliver has talked about it, although I don't recall which interview(s) it was in amid the sea of things that comes up if you try to search the topic. Besides, it's kind of logical: the hosts do the sort of show that best suits their personality. Stewart's Daily Show was a lot different than Kilborn's, for example. Oliver's stint hosting TDS looked a lot like the Stewart show we're all used to because he was in fact hosting Stewart's show. Once Oliver had a chance to craft a show around his own sensibilities, look what he did with it. LWT doesn't really look anything like TDS with Stewart. Even if Oliver had stayed at Comedy Central and taken over TDS, I think it would have changed quite a bit, just as it seems set to with Trevor Noah at the helm.


Except we don't know that if Oliver was still on TDS when JS announced he was leaving if he would have taken the show if offered. He got the opportunity on HBO because he did so well as sub for JS and he go the chance to do his own show. And in format, it's really not a whole lot different than TDS. He does political commentary with jokes, same as JS. Only difference is we here the cursing on HBO and it's bleeped out on TDS.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> trevor noah has seriously bombed in previous appearances on tds, and so have stewart, colbert, etc. i'll give him the month i gave larry wilmore before deleting the 1p, but i'm not anticipating being pleased with his shaping the show - i really hope i'm wrong.


The Nightly Show has gotten a lot better, but it's focus on race related issues is getting a bit tiresome. I know it's an important issue, but I'm not sure it warrants an entire show dedicated to it. They need a bit more variety in the stories they choose to cover. But Larry himself has gotten more comfortable, and brave, which makes the show more fun to watch.

But The Daily Show is different. Over the last 8-10 years it's become a real news/politics show disguised as a comedy show. Jon has an ideology that fits well with a large percentage of the Gen X/Y crowd. Sort of a centrist progressive. I don't know what Trevor's politics are, but if he strays too far to the left he may lose some of us. (I assume there is no chance he'll be right of Jon)


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Except we don't know that if Oliver was still on TDS when JS announced he was leaving if he would have taken the show if offered. He got the opportunity on HBO because he did so well as sub for JS and he go the chance to do his own show. And in format, it's really not a whole lot different than TDS. He does political commentary with jokes, same as JS. Only difference is we here the cursing on HBO and it's bleeped out on TDS.


We do know that the minute Stewart announced he was leaving HBO immediately offered Oliver a generous long term contract. IE They did not want him to consider going back. I have to also believe that those close to John sensed he was thinking about leaving/ not re-upping probably as soon as he got back from his movie sabbatical.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

zalusky said:


> We do know that the minute Stewart announced he was leaving HBO immediately offered Oliver a generous long term contract. IE They did not want him to consider going back. I have to also believe that those close to John sensed he was thinking about leaving/ not re-upping probably as soon as he got back from his movie sabbatical.


Denis Leary just said that Stewart turned turn an offer of $50 million to stay on TDS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zalusky said:


> We do know that the minute Stewart announced he was leaving HBO immediately offered Oliver a generous long term contract. IE They did not want him to consider going back. I have to also believe that those close to John sensed he was thinking about leaving/ not re-upping probably as soon as he got back from his movie sabbatical.


So he took the sure thing with HBO rather than a maybe job replacing JS when he retired. No brainer to me. And once HBO sense he might leave to take TDS job offered Oliver more money, perhaps more than Viacom would have. We don't know.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Denis Leary just said that Stewart turned turn an offer of $50 million to stay on TDS.


$50m over how many years?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

aindik said:


> $50m over how many years?


i don't remember the term being mentioned, or jon denying the report.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

aindik said:


> $50m over how many years?


50 million years. So he gets a million a year!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

eddyj said:


> 50 million years. So he gets a million a year!


You mean a dollar a year?

#jokefail


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> You mean a dollar a year?
> 
> #jokefail


It's a reference to a facebook thread where some idiot complaining about the ACA made a huge math fail and it only got worse from there....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Something like "Providing <foo> in the ACA costs $100 million and only benefits one million people. We would be better off just giving the $1 million to each of the people."

And then despite all efforts, he refused to accept the fact that it would be $100 per person, not $1 million.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

inaka said:


> I don't have high expectations. There are a few shows where the host really makes this show. Clobert was one, and Jon Stewart is another. In fact, Meet the Press was *never* the same after Tim Russert died, etc.
> 
> I just don't see it working very well at all with Trevor Noah, and I even find his accent difficult to understand.


I don't think he really understands American culture and politics yet. He's too much of a foreigner. It works for John Oliver, but Oliver put in a lot of time on TDS first.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

aindik said:


> $50m over how many years?


I think it was 5 years.

That's about what Letterman was making.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> Something like "Providing <foo> in the ACA costs $100 million and only benefits one million people. We would be better off just giving the $1 million to each of the people."
> 
> And then despite all efforts, he refused to accept the fact that it would be $100 per person, not $1 million.


Sure am glad I missed that one. Can't imagine where that went for days and days.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

aindik said:


> Sure am glad I missed that one. Can't imagine where that went for days and days.


It was amazingly funny! And scary too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think he really understands American culture and politics yet. He's too much of a foreigner. It works for John Oliver, but Oliver put in a lot of time on TDS first.


Yep this. I got the feeling that Oliver understood US Politics because we had seen him demonstrate it numerous times before. I have NO idea about Noah.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

inaka said:


> I don't have high expectations. There are a few shows where the host really makes this show. Clobert was one, and Jon Stewart is another.* In fact, Meet the Press was *never* the same after Tim Russert died, etc.*
> 
> I just don't see it working very well at all with Trevor Noah, and I even find his accent difficult to understand.


You do realize that Meet The Press was on many years before Russert. We were all just used to Russert. I do think Chuck Todd is pretty good as host.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> Sure am glad I missed that one. Can't imagine where that went for days and days.


The best is where people would cite their bona fides as Very Important People to back up their catastrophically incorrect arithmetic.

The only thing missing was "I DRIVE A DODGE STRATUS!!!!!"

I wish to hell I could find it. My google-fu appears to be ass today.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> the best is where people would cite their bona fides as very important people to back up their catastrophically incorrect arithmetic.
> 
> The only thing missing was "i drive a dodge stratus!!!!!"
> 
> i wish to hell i could find it. My google-fu appears to be ass today.


lol rofl conservatives can't do arithmetic and liberals are phds in mathematics unreality bubble.

EDIT: That was all in Caps when I typed it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> lol rofl conservatives can't do arithmetic and liberals are phds in mathematics unreality bubble.
> 
> EDIT: That was all in Caps when I typed it.


We don't know the political leanings of the people offering the correct math. We don't even know the political leanings of the other people backing up the incorrect math.

It's funny the same way the lady on FB who couldn't figure out the unit price of detergent was funny. It just happened to start with the ACA this time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> FOX News will still be FOX News so the Daily Show under Trevor Noah won't have to scrape for material.


I think it would be incorrect to assume that The Daily Show under Trevor Noah will continue to focus on political commentary and skewering the news media. That's Jon Stewart's thing. There's no reason to believe it will be Noah's thing.



busyba said:


> The best is where people would cite their bona fides as Very Important People to back up their catastrophically incorrect arithmetic. The only thing missing was "I DRIVE A DODGE STRATUS!!!!!"
> 
> I wish to hell I could find it. My google-fu appears to be ass today.


There are screenshots of the conversation in the Images that Make You Giggle thread. I'm on FR so I can't post a link.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> There are screenshots of the conversation in the Images that Make You Giggle thread. I'm on FR so I can't post a link.


Found it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10583747#post10583747

Thanks!


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

The Newseum (in Washington, DC) will be getting TDS set.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it would be incorrect to assume that The Daily Show under Trevor Noah will continue to focus on political commentary and skewering the news media. That's Jon Stewart's thing. There's no reason to believe it will be Noah's thing.


While I agree with that somewhat, I do believe we would often tune into the Daily Show to see how John would respond to the crazy earlier. I think if Trevor does not cover topical stuff he will lose some of the must see momentum. John got some of the biggest hits when the sense of a TV war was breaking out with him and O'Reilly or even the Cramer thing.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it would be incorrect to assume that The Daily Show under Trevor Noah will continue to focus on political commentary and skewering the news media. That's Jon Stewart's thing. There's no reason to believe it will be Noah's thing.


Wasn't it Craig Kilborne's thing too? That's the purpose of the show, regardless of host.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

zalusky said:


> While I agree with that somewhat, I do believe we would often tune into the Daily Show to see how John would respond to the crazy earlier. I think if Trevor does not cover topical stuff he will lose some of the must see momentum. John got some of the biggest hits when the sense of a TV war was breaking out with him and O'Reilly or even the Cramer thing.


I'm certain Noah will do topical stuff, and I'm sure there will be some political material, but I suspect that won't be the primary focus like it was for Stewart.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Wasn't it Craig Kilborne's thing too? That's the purpose of the show, regardless of host.


There was topical stuff on Kilborn's version of the show, but it wasn't nearly as focused on political news as it has been with Stewart.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Even the first several years with Jon Stewart weren't that focused on politics. It didn't really kick over into political mode until after 9/11.

Prior to 9/11 they use to have a tag line along the lines of "The best damn fake news program on television". As soon as they came back after 9/11 that went away and never returned.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I had never watched a full episode of "The Daily Show" before. I had seen many many clips of Jon ranting on dumb right wingers and what not. Funny. On target. I had seen bits of interviews from all sorts of people. Good stuff. He's a good interviewer. But never actually watched an entire episode. 

I had heard Amy Schumer was going to be one of his last guests. The other day, I saw on my TiVo where they were replaying that episode (I guess it was on Tuesday). I set the TiVo.


When I pulled it up on my TiVo after it had recorded, I was worried I didn't get the right thing. It was 30 minutes long. I thought maybe I had recorded some condensed, re-cap version.

Nope. The show is 30 minutes. I expected it to be like the other late night talk shows. But it's not. OK.. Fine.

20 minutes of making fun of Fox news. Fine. Funny. Easy. 5 minutes of Amy Schumer.

I really was hoping for more of Amy Schumer.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I had never watched a full episode of "The Daily Show" before. I had seen many many clips of Jon ranting on dumb right wingers and what not. Funny. On target. I had seen bits of interviews from all sorts of people. Good stuff. He's a good interviewer. But never actually watched an entire episode.
> 
> I had heard Amy Schumer was going to be one of his last guests. The other day, I saw on my TiVo where they were replaying that episode (I guess it was on Tuesday). I set the TiVo.
> 
> ...


When the interviews run long, they post them online.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Nope. The show is 30 minutes. I expected it to be like the other late night talk shows. But it's not. OK.. Fine.
> 
> 20 minutes of making fun of Fox news. Fine. Funny. Easy. 5 minutes of Amy Schumer.
> 
> I really was hoping for more of Amy Schumer.


You can check thedailyshow.cc.com and see if they have an extended version of the interview available there. They sometimes do.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Arby's purchased some ad time for Jon's farewell...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

This one didn't seem to run long. They ended the interview. And then they came back from commerical. and he talked about some other stuff.


Of course, I suppose that could just have been editing. But really, I was expecting more of the show dedicated to guests. Especially in the final week. But I have no idea if Ms. Schumer was a very regular guest or not.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> Arby's purchased some ad time for Jon's farewell...


lol

I'm STILL not that hungry.

but that's really awesome.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I ate Arby's once.


Once.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> This one didn't seem to run long. They ended the interview. And then they came back from commerical. and he talked about some other stuff.
> 
> Of course, I suppose that could just have been editing. But really, I was expecting more of the show dedicated to guests. Especially in the final week. But I have no idea if Ms. Schumer was a very regular guest or not.


They always air a proper ending for the interview segment. If anything has been cut, it will have been cut out of the middle, or it was additional stuff they recorded after Jon sent it to commercial.

Any Schumer wasn't that regular of a guest. The interview segment is often just an afterthought for the show, so the final-week guests don't have the same importance that they did for Letterman, for example.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

My new apartment is in-between an Arby's and the Hustler store.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> You do realize that Meet The Press was on many years before Russert. We were all just used to Russert. I do think Chuck Todd is pretty good as host.


And The Daily Show had Craig Kilborn as the host before Stewart.
Not sure what your point is, but sometimes the host makes the show. Doesn't mean that the person had to the the original host. Craig Kilborn's Daily Show was never anything like the show Jon Stewart made it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> This one didn't seem to run long. They ended the interview. And then they came back from commerical. and he talked about some other stuff.
> 
> Of course, I suppose that could just have been editing. But really, I was expecting more of the show dedicated to guests. Especially in the final week. But I have no idea if Ms. Schumer was a very regular guest or not.


The interview as posted on the web is about 10 minutes.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

hefe said:


> The interview as posted on the web is about 10 minutes.


Yeah, that's the full interview. I just checked and the aired interview was ~6:45.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

busyba said:


> We don't know the political leanings of the people offering the correct math. We don't even know the political leanings of the other people backing up the incorrect math.
> 
> It's funny the same way the lady on FB who couldn't figure out the unit price of detergent was funny. It just happened to start with the ACA this time.


Ted Cruz's campaign manager insisted last night on Chris Hayes' show that the 5pm "kiddie table" debate tomorrow was advantageous because it was 8pm pacific time, and in prime time, and the main debate was at a loss because it was 11pm pacific.

-smak-


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

smak said:


> Ted Cruz's campaign manager insisted last night on Chris Hayes' show that the 5pm "kiddie table" debate tomorrow was advantageous because it was 8pm pacific time, and in prime time, and the main debate was at a loss because it was 11pm pacific.
> 
> -smak-


Bless his heart.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Re guests on TDS: actually most of the time when he has celebrities on the show the interviews are not long. They often don't go overtime.

However when he has other guests (some authors, politicians, etc.) then his interviews often go a lot longer and there's a lot more on the web.

Not only is the show only 30 minutes (really 22 minutes), he only does it 4 days a week! Jon always makes fun of how hard it is to work for an entire 88 minutes a week.

Re: Trevor's TDS: since all the writers, producers, etc. appear to be staying with TDS for Trevor I suspect a lot of the show will be similar to what it is now, at least at the start.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

logic88 said:


> Yeah, that's the full interview. I just checked and the aired interview was ~6:45.


Exactly. I was saying just that...a longer interview is posted online.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it would be incorrect to assume that The Daily Show under Trevor Noah will continue to focus on political commentary and skewering the news media. That's Jon Stewart's thing. There's no reason to believe it will be Noah's thing.





Turtleboy said:


> Wasn't it Craig Kilborne's thing too? That's the purpose of the show, regardless of host.


Definitely not. Craig Kilborn's Daily Show was far more generally "topical." It was no more political than "Weekend Update" on SNL which was the inspiration for the show.

The "Headlines" segment (which was much shorter in those days - maybe 2-3 minutes) would usually do a joke or two about the top story or stories of the day. The jokes were lighter and quip-pier; it was very similar to "Weekend Update," as noted above.

After "Headlines," they'd throw to a long-form recorded package from a correspondent. The packages almost never had anything to do with politics, but instead were usually wry looks at something odd or quirky in American culture.

If they had some time to fill, they'd use something like "This Just In," which was similar to Headlines but many times about something pop-culture, not news.

Finally, the guest was, in those days, a standard late-night talk show guest slot. It was always a celebrity trying to promote something or other. Utterly inconsequential.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm certain Noah will do topical stuff, and I'm sure there will be some political material, but I suspect that won't be the primary focus like it was for Stewart.


For better or worse, John Stewart's TDS has become a political satire show. It's been like that for 16 years so it's become the norm. Noah will have to be something special to change that, or the show is going to lose a ton of ratings.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

inaka said:


> And The Daily Show had Craig Kilborn as the host before Stewart.
> Not sure what your point is, but sometimes the host makes the show. Doesn't mean that the person had to the the original host. Craig Kilborn's Daily Show was never anything like the show Jon Stewart made it.


My point is that there were other hosts of Meet the Press and it had been on more than 30 years before Russert. While Russert ws there the longest, the format didn't change all that much. The show was only on a couple of years before John and he was the one who really MADE the show. Russert didn't MAKE Meet the Press. You generally didn't watch for Russert as much as you watched for his guests and roundtable.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The skewering of FOX News and government officials is a big part of the Daily Show's success. They're not changing that any time soon unless the ratings tank when Trevor Noah takes over.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'll keep an open mind about Noah. Maybe he knows more about American politics than we think. If he doesn't the show will suck, it needs to be more than just reading the jokes. As mentioned earlier Stewart did say his staff all had jobs which I took to mean they are all staying on TDS, although I guess he could have found some of them jobs elsewhere in the biz. Keeping the writers, at least most of them, is a good idea.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

One source tells me tonight's show will run 50 minutes, another says 55min, and another rounds up to an hour. The Nightly Show is definitely preempted, but @midnight might air early to fill the remaining gap. Check your pass or pad accordingly.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

There's a TDS marathon going on on CC right now. At 7:52 they're airing an episode with Jim Cramer, which I assume is the one where he gets ripped a new one, in case anyone wants to enjoy that again.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Did anyone watch the special that aired over the weekend? Worth watching?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I am terribly amused that Arbys sponsored last nights episode and ran several lengthy ads. "We're not sure why, but we are going to miss you, Jon". I love the sense of humor.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ereth said:


> I am terribly amused that Arbys sponsored last nights episode and ran several lengthy ads. "We're not sure why, but we are going to miss you, Jon". I love the sense of humor.


That was awesome!! I watched this morning and usually skip the commercials but I saw the Arby's one. At least the people who run Arby's has a sense of humor about it all.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Ereth said:


> I am terribly amused that Arbys sponsored last nights episode and ran several lengthy ads. "We're not sure why, but we are going to miss you, Jon". I love the sense of humor.


That was the best part of the episode. I'm glad Arby's had a sense of humor. I hope the finale is catered by Arby's.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Even though I have only ever watched one full episode, I setup the TiVo to record the last show. On my guide, it shows it running fro, 10:00 to 10:51. I padded an extra 30 minutes at the end. and one minute at the start.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

busyba said:


> Arby's purchased some ad time for Jon's farewell...


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

jon777 said:


> Did anyone watch the special that aired over the weekend? Worth watching?


I didn't think so. A lot of fluff and some of the clips were even clipped. The did have John King for a minute. That was funny.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

KenDC said:


> I didn't think so. A lot of fluff and some of the clips were even clipped. The did have John King for a minute. That was funny.


That was the best part, but he's clearly not a comedian.

It was pretty uneven. Hard to recommend.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The oddest thing about the clip show over the weekend was they were in the studio but no audience. It was just odd and weird to have the studio be completely quiet, and to me a lot of the jokes fell very flat without an audience to give them some background. They seemed to be still using the live audience timing, where they'd wait a beat after the joke but all you hear is crickets... just wrong.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Over the last 8-10 years it's become a real news/politics show disguised as a comedy show.


That's the thing that often makes me *mad* when watching TDS. Them pointing out all of the hypocrisy with video clips (of people of all political persuasions) is just aggravating.. Then recently (I think Barney Frank?) made some statement defending that kind of hypocrisy.

(BTW, I often DISAGREE with his actual political views, but still enjoy the show.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> There was topical stuff on Kilborn's version of the show, but it wasn't nearly as focused on political news as it has been with Stewart.


I think he did more of a Weekend Update-like news segment, then the other stories were more varied, more of the type of thing you'd see on 20/20 or 60 minutes, not always political.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

This moment is the happiest moment Fox news has seen in a long long long time.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

that was the best way to end the show. The cameos were great, the steadycam segment was great, the band was great, and when you step back and think about how many careers, shows, employees have found a livelihood, all from this one, thirty-minute goofball show, it's inspiring. The Daily Show has changed America in its 16 years. Anyone who thinks otherwise, isn't thinking.
Whatever JS does next will likely be brilliant.
PS - 54 minutes where I watched, two minutes long, but Comedy Central is sticking in more commercials, so go for 65 minutes minimum


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure what I'm going to watch before bed now.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

dan203 said:


> not sure what i'm going to watch before bed now.


+1


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Seeing all of the correspondents was fun. Since I never watched the show, there were many I didn't know. But the ones I do know, I really know them from other places.

Steve Carrell. Stephen Colbert. Ed Helms. Mo Rocca. Olivia Munn. John Hodgman. Josh Gad. Rob Riggle.


I really liked the "Good Fellas" thanks to all of the staff and crew. It's amazing how many people it takes for one guy to work 22 minutes per day, 4 days per week.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I loved it. Having everyone come back to say goodbye was great. Some I didn't remember being on the show. Some of the people who said goodbye were people he made fun of. It was wonderful that they were big enough to do this. Even Arby's got in on it. Great.

Here an link to some of them:
http://deadline.com/2015/08/jon-stewart-daily-show-haters-goodbye-video-1201494277/

*'The Daily Show': Jon Stewart Haters John McCain, Chris Christie, Arby's CEO Say Goodbye*



> "Do you have any idea the trail of hate you've left behind?" former Daily Show correspondent Rob Riggle asked Jon Stewart tonight, providing the launch for a video compendium of politicians and media figures Stewart has savaged over the years saying so-long to Stewart on his final night hosting the Comedy Central show:
> 
> "I'm Paul Brown, CEO of Arby's, brought to you tonight by Jon Stewart: It's like your TV threw up on your face," said Brown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched S1 E1 of TDS (well that's what DirecTV had it JS' first show as) and the format was much like what Kilborn's had been described as earlier in the thread. Except he changed 5 things to 4 which I guess Craig copyrighted so he couldn't us it. Interestingly his first interview with Michael J Fox was the middle segment (pushing his show Spin City). It was also fun to realize that his first major topic was Bill Clinton's impeachment. Wow, to think about everything that's gone on since!!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Except he changed 5 things to 4 which I guess Craig copyrighted so he couldn't us it.


That was just a first-week bit - it was 3 Questions on Tuesday, and down to 1 Question on Thursday.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

A couple of days ago I got an email alert from the city warning me that there was going to be a fireworks display last night at 9:50pm on the Hudson River around 54th street. My GF's office overlooks the Hudson and has a view of that area, so we grabbed dinner after work and then went back to her office to watch it.

It was a fun display, about 10 minutes, but the really interesting part was that a couple of times they set off some of those special fireworks that burst into specific shapes, and they were letters. They spelled "TDS" in the sky with fireworks.

When I saw that, it occurred to me that The Daily Show probably was having their wrap party on one of the piers (their studio is very close to that location) and the fireworks were something they had commissioned.

Pretty cool.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Not sure what I'm going to watch before bed now.


:up::up::up:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jsmeeker said:


> This moment is the happiest moment Fox news has seen in a long long long time.


maybe, maybe not, they fed off each other. the only time many ever saw what was happening over at faux news was on tds, the base audience is kinda built in.



Dan203 said:


> Not sure what I'm going to watch before bed now.


same here.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Jon Stewart is going to be hosting Summer Slam this Sunday.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam/jon-stewart-host-summerslam-27828328


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Let me know when he's doing something other than wrasslin'.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Michael S said:


> Jon Stewart is going to be hosting Summer Slam this Sunday.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam/jon-stewart-host-summerslam-27828328


that's a good warmup for 'Meet The Press'


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

CC released a short promo for Trevor. Shows off the new set and pokes fun at Jon's height.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm not totally convinced that's the new set. Looks like just three RP screens that they setup on a stage (including one where the projection isn't even aligned properly, the one with the show logo).


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Aaaaaaand... so much for that. Samantha Bee is *also* leaving now.
> http://tvline.com/2015/03/05/samantha-bee-leaving-daily-show-tbs-comedy/
> 
> I disagree, on both liking TNS and whether Wilmore would be suitable as host of TDS.


Just saw that the teaser for Sam Bee's new show was released.

http://www.vulture.com/2015/09/samantha-bee-teases-full-frontal-late-night-show.html

Looking forward to it!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I am terribly amused that Arbys sponsored last nights episode and ran several lengthy ads. "We're not sure why, but we are going to miss you, Jon". I love the sense of humor.





Steveknj said:


> That was awesome!! I watched this morning and usually skip the commercials but I saw the Arby's one. At least the people who run Arby's has a sense of humor about it all.





logic88 said:


> Just saw that the teaser for Sam Bee's new show was released.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/09/samantha-bee-teases-full-frontal-late-night-show.html
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Hubby Jason Jones has a new reality(?) show coming, too.


----------

